# David Brown 3800 Carburetor



## DBMark (Dec 28, 2010)

I am trying to locate a carburetor for my David Brown 3800. I no longer have the original carb and need a part number if possible. I went to my local Case-IH dealer and they were not able to help. 

Thank you,
Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Case dealers suck anymore, go to cnh.com get part number then go after market. CNH has a contract with tisco to buy aftermarket parts, also try denny's carb , they hae a web sight to visit.
caseman-d


----------



## Jack8its (Jan 6, 2011)

*David brown 3800*

I am parting out a david brown 3800 i have the carburetor if you are intereseted in purchasing a used one


----------



## DBMark (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Jack8its,
I would be interested in your carburetor, can you email pictures to [email protected]


----------



## DBMark (Dec 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if a David Brown 3800 and a David Brown 885 gasoline have the same engine. Tractordata.com show they both have a 146.1 ci motor


----------



## Jack8its (Jan 6, 2011)

I know that the david brown 3800 and the david brown 780 have the same block


----------



## trainbuff55 (Mar 19, 2011)

*david brown carb.*



Jack8its said:


> I am parting out a david brown 3800 i have the carburetor if you are intereseted in purchasing a used one


Do you have a carb for a david brown 3800? How much and what condition? [email protected]


----------



## trainbuff55 (Mar 19, 2011)

How much and what conditon is carb for David Brown 3800? [email protected]


----------



## trainbuff55 (Mar 19, 2011)

I think a Weber 34 ICH carb would replace the orginal Solex 34IV for a David Brown 3800


----------



## MyTractorsSexy (Jul 1, 2016)

*grill?*



Jack8its said:


> I am parting out a david brown 3800 i have the carburetor if you are intereseted in purchasing a used one


Do you have a good grill for a 3800?


----------



## Jack8its (Jan 6, 2011)

*Grill*

I have a couple good grills for David Brown's can you give me measurements so I can see if I still have the one for 3800.


----------

